# I am looking for a Modern Arnis instructor



## Larry Kensletler (May 2, 2005)

Hello, 

  My name is Larry Kensletler, I have been training in Karate for about 30 years, but not regularly, my job of 30 years basically kept me on the road throughout the U.S and Europe, I would train for a month or two here and there, so I am far from being an expert! I have recently retired and will be relocating just South of Toledo Ohio. About 25 years ago I had the pleaseure of meeting and attending a seminar by Grand Master Remy Presas (sp) in Amsterdam, he was accompanied by a young man named Chris Paswick, he went by the name Rockie, I must say to watch these two in action was incredible. Over the years I have attend 5 or 6 seminars given by both of these gentleman I am always amazed at this young mans abilities I watched the two give a live blade demo with real swords in which the Master accidently slashed this student on the side almost to the rib and the young man never flinched. At any rate I was sorry to here that the Grand Master had passed away, I attended a seminar a few years back by a very nice man I guess he is the successor to Grand Master Presas, ( or from what I gather on this site one of many sucessors) Grand Master Jeff Daney, a very knowledgeble man , but I must say ( not to step on anyones toes ) while he was a wonderful teacher and gave a great seminar, he was far from the skill level of what Mr. Paswick was 15 years ago, so now that I am getting older, and have bad hips and a bad knee and settling down, I would like to train exclusively in Modern Arnis or FMA in general, I like the stick and see it as a real practical weapon unlike a 6ft long staf or a Samuri sword. I remember Rockie being from Michigan and would greatly appreciate a phone number or something I have looked on  the web but can't find him.  Thank you in advance, and once again I am sad to hear of the Grand Masters passing, but glad to see so many people carrying his art on, I am sure he is very happy and proud of his students.

Oh I think this is a wonderfull site it is like finding a library dedicated to nothing but Martial Arts, very impressive!!

Larry K.

Skyward@netscape.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 2, 2005)

Hi Larry,
  Welcome to MT. 

Closest Modern Arnis school I could find for you is in Columbus.

Hilliard Budo Center
Certified Instructors: Dan McConnell & Brian Johns
3840 Lacon Road, Unit 4-6
Hilliard, OH 43026
Ph: 614-771-5599 

Both Dan and Brian are members here.  Schools affiliated with the IMAF under Dr. Randy Schea. http://www.modernarnis.net


----------



## Guro Harold (May 2, 2005)

Hi Mr. Kensletler,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Thank you also for your kind remarks about MartialTalk.  The owner, Bob Hubbard ("Kaith Rustaz"), and the rest of the MartialTalk staff are dedicated to making it the best Martial Arts Internet portal possible!

Rocky Paswick is also a member of MartialTalk and posts from time to time.

There are several Modern Arnis and FMA instructors in the Ohio area who also regularly visit and post here as well.

Best regards.

Harold


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 2, 2005)

I did some more digging.  Heres a list of the schools I could find and their aproximate drive time from you to them. Good luck! 

Jaye Spiro
Mejishi Martial Arts Inc.
247 W. 9 Mile Road
Ferndale, MI 48220
248-542-5371 
WMAA 
About 1 hour away

Apprentice Instructor: Enoch Carlton
11380 Kaltz
Warren, MI. 48089
Ph: (586) 756-1536
Email: modernarnis73@juno.com
IMAF
About an hour

Vince Markowicz
Banister Karate Institute
7770 Cooley Lake Rd.
Waterford, MI 48327
248-366-7300 
WMAA
Hour and a half away

Hilliard Budo Center
Certified Instructors: Dan McConnell & Brian Johns
3840 Lacon Road, Unit 4-6
Hilliard, OH 43026
Ph: 614-771-5599 
IMAF
2 hours away

Modern Arnis Connection
Certified Instructor: Scott VanDerzee
2103 Westbury Road
Lansing, MI 48906
Ph: 517-321-4638
Email: guro69@webtv.net
IMAF
2 Hours


----------



## Brian Jones (May 2, 2005)

Sir:

  If I can ask, where exactly are you moving to (perysburg, Bowling Green etc.?)  I am in Fostoria about 45 min. south of Toledo.  Since March I have been travelign twice a month to train in Modern Arnis with Dan McConnell in Columbus.  I also train in American Kenpo in Toledo twice a week. If I can be of help, please let me know.

Brian Jones


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 2, 2005)

Larry Kensletler said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> My name is Larry Kensletler, I have been training in Karate for about 30 years, but not regularly, my job of 30 years basically kept me on the road throughout the U.S and Europe, I would train for a month or two here and there, so I am far from being an expert! I have recently retired and will be relocating just South of Toledo Ohio. About 25 years ago I had the pleaseure of meeting and attending a seminar by Grand Master Remy Presas (sp) in Amsterdam, he was accompanied by a young man named Chris Paswick, he went by the name Rockie, I must say to watch these two in action was incredible. Over the years I have attend 5 or 6 seminars given by both of these gentleman I am always amazed at this young mans abilities I watched the two give a live blade demo with real swords in which the Master accidently slashed this student on the side almost to the rib and the young man never flinched. At any rate I was sorry to here that the Grand Master had passed away, I attended a seminar a few years back by a very nice man I guess he is the successor to Grand Master Presas, ( or from what I gather on this site one of many sucessors) Grand Master Jeff Daney, a very knowledgeble man , but I must say ( not to step on anyones toes ) while he was a wonderful teacher and gave a great seminar, he was far from the skill level of what Mr. Paswick was 15 years ago, so now that I am getting older, and have bad hips and a bad knee and settling down, I would like to train exclusively in Modern Arnis or FMA in general, I like the stick and see it as a real practical weapon unlike a 6ft long staf or a Samuri sword. I remember Rockie being from Michigan and would greatly appreciate a phone number or something I have looked on  the web but can't find him.  Thank you in advance, and once again I am sad to hear of the Grand Masters passing, but glad to see so many people carrying his art on, I am sure he is very happy and proud of his students.
> 
> ...




Hi Larry,

Here is a link to Rocky's information from this site: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=1155

From the link you should be able to contact him via e-mail or his website.

As to training good luck and best wishes. The Flint School I teach out of on Wednesday nights and Sunday nights, is about two hours form you, so I would recommend, you might find the others easier to attend regularly.

Best wishes


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 2, 2005)

Here is Rocky's contact info from and for his site:

http://rockypasiwk.com

For more information on seminars, private training, or classes please feel free to call 1-313-729-7016



 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk! Looks like you've got some leads.


----------



## Toasty (May 4, 2005)

Wow, not for nuthin' -  Mr. Kensletler's post sounds an awful lot like advertisment for Rocky  LOL !!!

And if i didn't know better, I'd say it was Rocky typing it - except all the words are spelled correctly...
(J/K Rock)


----------



## Cruentus (May 5, 2005)

Mr. Kensletler,

I instruct my own thing rather then Modern Arnis, but I train in it @ Flint, and am a part of the WMAA. I, as well as Rich Parsons, know most of the players in Michigan/Ohio. I am probably 2 far north to link up with you as well, but if you need any advice on finding someone, shoot me an E-mail or phone call (my website has my contact info.).

Good luck.

Paul


----------



## Larry Kensletler (May 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your help this site is awesome, of course it helps to know how to spell someones name when you are looking for them!

 At any rate I appreciate it, I was able to reach his wife, he apparently only does private stidents now, and she said he is busy teaching a private security group most of the time right now, but he is suppose to contact me this week end. 

I have also been informed that Master Presas and Rocky were not talking and apparently were never able to patch things up, how sad.

I didn't mean to offend anyone I was not trying to advertise for anyone, sorry!

I just have been doing Tang Soo Do for years and years it seems, because of my job I would train two months at this school and two months at that school I must hold a record for most schools trained at I am pretty much a professional green belt!!! That being said I have met many really good people but was most impressed with this individual. Ability aside what really makes me want to train with him is a conversation I had 15 some odd years ago with Master Presas, we had dinner, I did not even know the man, but I think because we both traveled so much we had something in common we talked for over 4 hours after dinner, he seemed kind of lonely we never really talked about Martial Arts, we just talked and when he talked about Rocky you could see he really cared about this young man. Rocky was not even there so he never heard some of things Master Presas said about him and his ability and I have lived long enough to know when someone really cares about someone else, and for a Master of his level to make the comments he did about this kids ability I was very impressed. So again I did not mean to make anyone mad and I did not mean to say that the other gentleman whos seminar I attend was not a good instructor, just not for me sorry.

  I do think I will checkout the school her in Ohio. 

I will also be taking my wife to Frankenmuth which is by Flint next month for our 30th anversery so I would love to maybe stop in and chat if she will let me.

So again I didn't mean to make anyone mad, but again thanks for all the info!!

Again thanks for the Site and I will definately check in from time to time to check out any seminars close by.

 It is very nice to see so many people keeping Modern Arnis going.

Thank You

Respectfully

Larry K.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 6, 2005)

Larry Kensletler said:
			
		

> I will also be taking my wife to Frankenmuth which is by Flint next month for our 30th anversery so I would love to maybe stop in and chat if she will let me.
> 
> It is very nice to see so many people keeping Modern Arnis going.
> 
> ...




Larry,

PM me or Contact me and I will reply with other contact information, so we can chat.  Even if it not the 30th, maybe some other time.  BTW, I am part of the Flint Club. 

 :asian: 

Rich


----------



## Toasty (May 9, 2005)

Mr. Kensletler,

I was just kidding around, I did not mean to imply that you were doing anything wrong, just messing with Rocky a little bit as I know he comes on here once in a while.

my best to you

Rob


----------



## Cruentus (May 10, 2005)

Mr. Kensleter,

Yes, Professor Presas was a very kind and caring individual, so your account of him does not surprise me.

Best luck in training!

Paul


----------

